# dubia roach feeding....



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you feed dubia grapefruit? iv just been given a few from a mate and have no other fruit other then grapefruit in the house.

Cheers


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Try a bit its mostly water so they should eat it fast


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Iv put some in, lets see what happens


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Generally you want to stay away from citrus and other high acid foods. So no oranges, grapefruit, lemons, limes etc. Put in fresh veggies for water source, especially higher calcium ones like green beans, collard greens etc. Squash gets devoured really quickly too. Generally stay away from fruit as it molds easily (mold kills roaches very quickly).

Aside from the veggies, give them a good mix of dry foods. Remember what you feed them is what determines how nutritious they are for your reptile. So make a mix of alfalfa pellets, whole grain corn meal, oats, bran, and some calcium powder. You can also add smaller amounts of things like soy meal, whole grain flour, or grass seed. No dog or cat food, they only need about a 15-18% protein diet, any more than that and they start storing it internally as uric acid, which can be harmful to your reptile


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

grapefruit is fine tbh mine have not had any problem with eating as for what the guy below as said about keep away from oranges dont listen to him lol oranges are fine for roaches


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Not saying oranges are going to kill them or anything, it's just that certain things are better than others. They'll get by on oranges, yes, but if you want to do what's best for your reptile, then take it up a notch. It's simple, and cheap to make them more nutritious so why wouldn't you?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

jarich said:


> Not saying oranges are going to kill them or anything, it's just that certain things are better than others. They'll get by on oranges, yes, but if you want to do what's best for your reptile, then take it up a notch. It's simple, and cheap to make them more nutritious so why wouldn't you?


Spot on advice mate. 

Although oranges are known as roach 'viagra'. Im yet to find out scientifically what is in oranges that make them reproduce faster... but apparently they do so oranges every now and then apparently increase their reproductivity. 

But a diet as you suggested previously is what should be fed above all else as its better for your reptiles in the long run.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

I feed mine mega variety, they eat more 5 a day than I do :whistling2:

Some ground up dog biccies for protein, sliced potato, carrot, cabbage, rocket, wholemeal cereal, weetabix, dried orange, peelings etc, i now throw away less rubbish as they eat it all, so my carbon footprint is low :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine prefer cgd :lol2:


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

Guy I bought my colony from bread roaches with very very good results and highly Recommended Oranges.. So I just copied his exact set up and feed oranges and the normal, whole grain and oats,crushed dog biscuit and greens and within a month I have hundreds upon hundreds of babies from 200 adults I bought for £20. 

Every time I look there's a fresh patch of about 20 litle White babies just been layed so must be doing something right..


----------



## royalman1 (May 29, 2011)

i feed mine on a dry mix of cat biscuits,cereal and a little bug grub along with fresh greens and 2 whole oranges a week and they breed like f#ck! i must be getting over 2500 nymphs a month from my adult tub and i think theres only about 100 females in there maybe a bit more, in a few months i will be overun with adults!


----------

